# Vomit after shots?



## drew3308 (Dec 2, 2012)

Is it normal for a Vizsla to get sick after getting their vaccinations? Chevy is 12 and just got her rabies and final pup shot and she got sick twice tonight. Is this something to worry about or is it just a side effect?


----------



## BlueandMac (Apr 21, 2011)

It is probably just a side affect, but since she is still so young, I would give a call to your vet just to see what they say, especially if she continues (as I would worry about dehydration). My female did that after shots once. She was older but our vet did want to see her. Hope Chevy is feeling better soon...poor little girl!


----------

